# McClelland Christmas Cheer 2008



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

These reviews are from a Blind TOM Review I started up over at Cigar ******. Posted here to help the fellow BOTLs out.

Thanks to the reviewers at CA: Yellowgoat, Nick, Curly Cut, and Slow Triathlete.

Cheers mates!

-Tyler


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Review by yellowgoat.



yellowgoat said:


> WARNING!!
> iThis is my first review of a tobacco ever! Let's give it a try. i
> 
> _*Eyes and Nose*_
> ...


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Review by Nick.



Nick said:


> First I have to say; is this a straight Virginia? If it is then it is my favorite to this point.
> 
> My biggest complaint with most straight virginias is they lack character, body, depth, and complexity. This blend has all of those in spades. It was easy going to smoke and not troublesome in the least. This is also the darkest Virginia I have ever smoked which I assume is the reason for why I like it so much more. I usually don't like the dried fruit sensation with Virginias so I am pleased that this has a creamier fuller texture and doesn't just seem like hot air.
> 
> ...


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Review by Curly Cut.



Curly Cut said:


> Blind Review:
> 
> Packed a Stanwell Pot with the fully rubbed and hopefully thoroughly dried out tobacco, sat on the covered patio at the hotel before it got really cold out.
> 
> ...


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Review by Slow Triathlete.



Slow Triathlete said:


> Upon receiving the sample I noticed that it came in Flake/Broken Flake form. As soon as I sniffed the bag aroma I had a pretty good idea what this blend was. I rubbed it out fully and let it dry for about three days before I lit it up.
> 
> The taste pretty much matched the smell to me. Sweet virginia with a hint of cinnamon and clove. Smells like Christmas to me. I had issues with keeping this lit as I have in the past because the chunks that this blend rubs out to are still hard to keep lit even when dried out. Oh well, I still enjoyed this blend. It reminds me a lot of when I started smoking because this blend (or different year that is) was one of my first purchases.
> 
> ...


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Hmm reading these reviews makes me want to try another bowl of this stuff... I was given a sample a week or so ago and had a bowl by the bay(hah)... it was pretty windy out and I wasn't super impressed by the flavor (I found there was a lack of flavor) of this blend... I'll try drying some out a bit more and rubbing it out a bit and see what happens...


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

JacksonCognac said:


> Hmm reading these reviews makes me want to try another bowl of this stuff... I was given a sample a week or so ago and had a bowl by the bay(hah)... it was pretty windy out and I wasn't super impressed by the flavor (I found there was a lack of flavor) of this blend... I'll try drying some out a bit more and rubbing it out a bit and see what happens...


I've found leaving it in a plastic baggie for several days and then rolling it out real thorough makes a huge different. It is also better after the tin has been opened several weeks. It is quite hard to keep lit right out of the tin.

I just had another bowl last night and it is fantastic when it works.


----------

